# Rotisserie Roasted Spiral Cut Pineapple



## Old Dave (Dec 1, 2016)

This is a nice little dessert that comes out well  if done on a rotisserie. Very easy to do and is a very tasty dessert treat. This cook was done on my Cobb grill.







This is my trimmed up and rotisserie mounted pineapple.






Made up a sauce or glaze with about one cup of “Sugar in the Raw”,  a stick of butter, 2 TBL cocoa powder, and a little squirt of pineapple juice. I applied the first coat of sauce even before I carried it out and placed it on the grill. 






The pineapple was glazed a couple of more times and then I pulled it off of the cooker. 






Let it cool down a little before slicing.











I added a dip of ice cream and some chocolate syrup and had a wonderful treat.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## mandozza (Jan 10, 2017)

A "must copy".


----------



## Dipesh (Jan 28, 2017)

COOL pineapple I want to try out


----------

